# Revenue Weight



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I notice on my V5C registration document that I have a revenue weight quoted of 3800 kg. Anyone know what the legal significence of this is in relation to maximum permitted weights?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

The revenue weight shown on your V5 is the maximum laden weight that the vehicle may be used on the road. That's the vehicle, fuel, gas, water, clothes, food, driver, passengers etc etc.

This should also be shown on the vin plate on the base vehicle, which may be superseded by the converters plate if they have uprated the chassis to a higher weight.

In addition, you may also tow a trailer, and the vin plate will show a figure for GCW gross combination weight. This is the maximum weight of the vehicle and trailer as used on the road. The manufacturer of the vehicle will aslo specify a maximum trailer weight.

David


----------

